# Info-Tag



## toschbaer (15. März 2010)

Hallo,
wird von Euch auch einer dabei sein?



> Liebe Koifreunde,
> 
> ihr seid alle herzlich zum Koiworkshop am 10. April mit Dirk Ottlik und Robert Jungnischke eingeladen.
> 
> ...



Vielleicht kann man eine Fahrgemeinschaft bilden?! 


LG
Friedhelm


----------



## Digicat (15. März 2010)

*AW: Info-Tag*

Servus Friedhelm

Schade ... für mich leider zu weit weg ....


----------



## toschbaer (16. März 2010)

*AW: Info-Tag*

Ja, Helmut,
 das ist  ,
denn gerade bei solchen Veranstaltungen ist es mal etwas anderes als nur die graue Theorie!
Dies habe ich letztens bei Jost (übrigenst sehr gastfreundlich) in den Niederlanden erfahren. Dies lief zwar unter Mikroskopkurs, aber was man dort sonst noch alles erfahren und kennengelernt hat, war sehr interresant und beeindruckend.

LG
Friedhelm


----------

